# Mini Minikin 50W Kit



## Max (13/11/16)

Hi - Just seen this loaded on the forum this evening - have any Suppliers ordered this yet - and - does anyone bring products in from asMODus directly ..?? - @Rob Fisher @Silver - Thank You


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Hi @Max, i dont know the answer to your questions
Lets see what the vendors say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max (13/11/16)

Thank You @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Max said:


> Hi - Just seen this loaded on the forum this evening - have any Suppliers ordered this yet - and - does anyone bring products in from asMODus directly ..?? - @Rob Fisher @Silver - Thank You



You can certainly order it direct but my guess is that there will be a vendor or two bringing these in. But no confirmations yet. Maybe @Sir Vape?


----------



## Max (14/11/16)

Thank you @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Max (14/11/16)

Hi @Sir Vape - Both @Silver and @Rob Fisher suggest that Sir Vape may possibly be bringing these in - there hasn't been any comments on this thread from any suppliers - so I respectfully request that a kit be added to your order if indeed Sir Vape is planning to bring these in - a Black and Red on with a Silver Ohmlette Sub Ohm tank - thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## Sir Vape (14/11/16)

Hello hello

When released we will def have them coming in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

